# Storms - Prayers for those down south!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone else getting the bad storms? OMG...I am so sick of storms already and it's only April!!!!

I posted in the weather topic, but this deserves it's own topic! I know a lot of people are being affected by these strong storms.
I am in central KY. We got hit hard around 6pm with a WICKED super cell. I got home from photographing a stakes race at the horse track right as the storm started to hit. Local news said we were under a tornado warning, but had about 30 minutes before the storm would hit us...I had to get my kids and get out <modular home>. Closest place I could think of was the hospital 6 miles away. 
We couldn't hear anything inside, but when the storm bared down on us they made everyone go into the middle of the building.... This storm seemed to have never ending funnel clouds...

The drive home seeing the back end of that storm.....SCARY...I honestly wish I had my camera with me to get pictures of just the back end of that monster!

Later I heard reports that there was a touchdown about 2 miles from the hospital!!! :shocked: Behind the Kroger shopping center where we do our shopping/where our church is at/my daughters school. I don't think there was any major damage though, just trees, fence, etc.

All was quiet at home, thank goodness!

So then I feed the goats, and think Wild Child is in labor...great...sure enough she is!

And we had another round of nasty weather roll in around 2am or so....tornado watches in the counties southwest/south/southeast and east, but we missed that one...WHEW. Lightning was intense, and here I am trying to get back/forth to the barn to check on Wild Child!

Just after 5am now and there is ANOTHER severe storm to our west!!!! Tornado watches up until 6am.

My husband gets home from work a little after 6am...I am alone with my 3 kids, and I DON'T DO STORMS.....I am honestly TERRIFIED of bad storms.....so yeah I am freaked out tonight 

I'm sure WIld CHild will pop the kid out with the next round of storms!

Thanks for listening to me ramble, helps keep me calm! Time to go check on Wild Child before the next round arrives, won't be long!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Storms*

Wow! I would be freaking out if that was me too! Around here we are just having thunder storm after thunder storm with tons of rain. It was driving me crazy until I read this! Ha ha. Good luck with Wild Child and hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Storms*

We had a thunderstorm last night...not a really bad one though. I am thankfull that we do not get a lot of severe, tornado producing storms here...we've had a lot of rain this spring, but without the wind and lightening!

I sure hope the storm blows over your place without causing any damage! Stay safe!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Storms*

I live in southern Ohio about 45 minutes from Maysville, Ky. Its been bad here to. Bad thunderstorms, lightening, really high winds. One storm about blew our pool over, did blow our swing over and sounded like it was going to blow us over. Its brung me up out of the bed twice last night and the other night cause it was so loud I thought we where being hit by tornado. Be glad when things settle down a little bit. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Storms*

Hope the weather has calmed down for you and that Wild Child is doing good. We only got rain here; lots of hard rain.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

Sorry your seeing it too Joanie! We didn't have anything blown around here thankfully or any damage.

They did confirm that a EF0 tornado hit Versailles, KY yesterday about 2 miles from where we were at! Scary! Thankfully it only did minor damage. 
I didn't think it was ever going to stop storming this morning! It's cloudy and breezy, but nice out right now... The goats pen is nothing but sitting water, it's soaked up into one side of the barn - no place for the water to go  
We are GOING to fix the inside of the barn so hopefully this isn't such a problem.

So far no kids from Wild Child. And we're expecting more storms! They are watching storms in Louisville and west of Louisville that are building up.

I have to leave for the horse track in an hour....I need to go....3 races that I am supposed to photograph today of importance. But I'm hesitating...sure don't want to leave the hubby and kids with the threat of more storms! I'll probably have to have my kids keep the news on, and first hint of bad weather wake my husband up.... On top of it all I don't have my cell phone activated! I have to take it to the store and get it fixed, but don't have time today! This is frustrating.

My kids do come first though...so no worries there. We do need to find a closer 'safe place' though.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Storms*

I know the storm was bad here this morning, I couldnt sleep. I dont like storms at all. I hope Wild child has a safe easy delivery. Its raining again here, just started. Hope you guys dont get anymore big storms im ready for some dry weather.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

Thanks! So far she's not gotten into active laboring yet. When I was at the track I saw the storms to the west/northwest moving east, they came close but missed us....until the big race! From the time the horses came onto the track until the start of the race it was POURING! There was lightning before that which was freaky... Sprinkles the past hour, but we have more storms moving in!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Storms*

So glad that all of you are safe!!
We've had high winds, flooding, heavy rain just about every day this past week...Wednesday was nice but it got COLD with the rain come Thursday night into Friday then I got caught in the thunderstorm at 4 this morning on the short walk to the barn and got wet again coming back into the house, with this weather system though...the temps warmed up to 70 today and it's been rain free since 11 am

I hope that the coming days are not like what you have experienced already, we normally get it once it's weakened and hopefully Wild Child waits and gives you Easter babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

Thanks Liz! Glad your not getting it too badly up your way! It has been one line of storms after another, really wild! There is another system just entering western Kentucky, and that may get us late tonight/early tomorrow. They have a flash flood watch up until 6am. The storm that came through a little after 7pm wasn't too bad, thankfully, lots of rain. We've had around 10 inches of rain this month! We broke a 41 year old record for wettest April. We've had over 2 inches of rain just today.

Tomorrow looks to be a bit better, thank goodness, and looks like sunny skies on Monday!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

Is this the same nasty cell that whipped through St. Louis yesterday and took out the airport? Tornados are getting worse, it seems.
I think it was last weekend that we had a nasty cell blow through here, tornados in counties each direction of us but not here. We still hit the shelter because I'm not running out with 5 kids in hail and 70 mph gusts. That's the cell that dropped, what? 70 tornadoes in the carolinas?
We moved to the south from Kansas. There are NO basements here due to the high water table (near ocean level). So....we had a tornado shelter put in before we ever moved in. We were in it in February 2007 when a tornado went over the top of our house and destroyed homes 1/4 mile from us. Sounded like a semi truck rolling over us. It came through our neighbor's pine trees (100 acres) and we could see the twisted path of trees the next day. NOT FUN.
I love my shelter, the best investment I ever made. Otherwise, I'd be a wreck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

Yep most likely this was the storm that hit St. Louis. So sorry to hear about your neighbors houses from that tornado a few years ago, so sad and scary 
We desperately need a storm shelter! Like you we have water issues, technically our place is part of a flood plain. Our wooded acreage has flooded, but never around our house - we have a very small creek that runs next to our house/through our property.
I wonder what it would cost to have someone build one...hmmm... Sure beats trying to get to a safe place! We've been lucky...
The last time we had to get out was about 2 years ago in February, there was a real bad outbreak, and I drove the kids through crazy winds, hail, rain, etc. to get to a storm shelter that had been set up. It was CRAZY! And as soon as we arrived the tornado sirens went off!! There were minor tornadoes in each county north, west and south of us, and damage from straight lined winds in the county east of us! Somehow nothing happened in our county...amazing!

We get a lot of severe storms, but typically never get so many tornado watches and warnings. These storms just keep coming and coming. We're getting a break right now, but there are storms building to our south moving north/northeast, and a lot of rain and thunderstorms out in the western part of the state. BUT...like it or not storms I am going to bed for a few hours!

BTW...I have NOT had time to get my kids Easter basket items! So guess what? I'll be up and at the store early in the morning when hubby gets home! The storms just threw me off and then worrying about Wild Child too! She's not looking like she'll kid yet...but she's getting close


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

It's raining AGAIN.... We've already had almost an inch since midnight..and there is more coming....I'm curious what the rainfall total is since the first storm on Friday...

Wanna hear something real scary????

I just saw that there were 2 TORNADOES on Friday, about 3 miles from each other!!! OMG...scary scary SCARY. They were both EF0, no one was hurt, just a lot of trees/fence down and I believe a few roofs were damaged. 
This was all real close to our 'safe place'! But within about 10 miles from where we live...very scary!

Edited to add that we've had around/more than 11 inches of rain this month! over an inch more than the record that was set 40 years ago! The wettest ever on record was about 70 years ago 16 inches in Jan, so we're going to be real close to that record by Sunday!

More storms coming from western KY.....

Wild Child kidded early this morning, missed the birth, but so happy all is well! Now I am ready for a nap!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

If I remember correctly, the storm shelter was $3k-3.5k to put in. BUT, after we had it done we had the septic tank installed. The man who put in our septic tank told us he could have put in a bigger one for less than half of that by using a septic tank and burying it, then adding a metal door. :hair: 
Ours came built that way, with benches along each side that will easily sit 6 adults and these metal steps that fold up flat to the wall after you step in. The top lifts up like a hatch door and only sticks about 6 inches above the ground. It's about 4.5 feet tall inside, plenty of head clearance while sitting down. I think I would have gone with the modified septic tank if I had it to do over. Less cost, same effectiveness.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

Wow still sounds great, but the septic tank idea is brilliant! We'll have to look into that! I'm soooo scared that one day we're going to not have time to get out and seek shelter!

It ended up being a really nice day! Sun even came out! The kids got to work with their 4-H does, I sprayed everyone down for external critters, and played with the goat kids for a little while  All the rain that came through must have missed us or something cause we only had a few sprinkles. 
However, there is a long line of rain/storms in western KY making it's way here...figures!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

I'd love to have some rain to cool things down here! It only got up to about 86 today, but it's only April! August is our hottets month and not looking forward to that if it's already this warm. We got a few sprinkles today and the sun never even went away. It just made it more humid. But, tonight it clouded over a bit and cooled things off.
I agree on the storm shelter, for me just having it there gives me peace of mind and I don't fear the storms like I used to. It's right outside our front door, maybe 5 feet off the porch steps. With the tornado we had a few years ago, it was difficult enough getting the kids out in the hail and heavy wind so I can't imagine loading up and having to drive in that mess.
Just don't get an used septic tank. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

Yeah it's definitely not fun. Thankfully I try to always be weather alert, so if something is up I know to check the news periodically through the day. We seem to get enough warning to get out, which is a huge relief. I LOVE our local news channel they are great. We really really need a storm shelter... We have a septic and don't know where all the lines are at for it, but I bet we could almost build a storm shelter ourself with my dad or brothers help <they are good at that kind of stuff>.

Well...
The temp has dropped to 59 here  It's been raining off and on most of the day. 
They are saying we have a moderate risk of severe weather today and tomorrow - tomorrow for sure. Figures...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms*

Please storms....just go away, vanish...disappear....give those who need the rain all they can endure!

There is a super cell that from what I gather has produced a tornado...and it changed direction...looks like it could be heading towards us.... Then there are storms and rain beyond it in another line....

Going to be a long night 

Flash flood watch until 4am on THURS! I think this makes the 12th flood watch since Friday....NOT KIDDING.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Storms - The sage continues 4/26 *

It's rained here ALL day!!! My duck's are swimming right outside the dining room window!! I have 2 pump's running trying to keep the water out from my crawl space. Finger's are crossed the worst part of the storm die's down!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms - The sage continues 4/26 *

Yikes! I hope you are able to keep the water out!

The storm is going to pass just west/northwest of us, I am sure I'll be able to see the lightning from it very shortly. WHEW....but it's what is building up behind it that concerns me. They are saying tomorrow is going to be a bad weather day


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms - The sage continues 4/26 *

I went to bed around 4am! Things looked to be okay at that point...by 6:30am it was still west of us...I figured 2 1/2 hours....so I laid down after the kids went to school...
woke up around 8:30am to TERRIFYING wind and downpouring rain! I turned the tv on, and we had a tornado warning, then the satellite cut out because of the wind/rain...THANK GOODNESS for online live streaming from our awesome local news! The worst went north/south of us, but it was scary. I got my 4yo up and dressed, but we didn't leave as things started to quiet down. But the storm is still carrying on, warnings everywhere east of us. Rotation in the county east of us.....SCARY SCARY SCARY 
And they are saying the worst is yet to come!

Get through today.... then we'll be done with the storms and rain for a few days!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Storms - The sage continues 4/27 *

I am north and a little east of you Hoosier.... south of Cincinnati.

We had a tornado pass over us Saturday. Wind sounded like a train and I couldn't see the barn 100 feet away ou the window. Lots of heavy stuff was blown all over and it took some shingles and siding off the house. Good thing our house is down in the holler. Neighbor on top of the hill lost the roof off of a very large barn. It picked it up and put in in the field across the road. This was not even 2 miles as the crow flies from my place.

Spent all day Saturday watching the creek in front of the house. It started at about a foot below the top of the bridge, up to 2 feet above and up and down all day.

The main road into town has been closed due to the Licking River flooding. I had to detour 20 miles around it on my way to work and back twice last week, will again tomorrow and Friday if the predictions are right.

More storms today. We have had so much rain I think I saw animals heading up the hill in pairs this morning.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms - The sage continues 4/27 *

Oh wow Jodie I am so sorry! Terrifying to say the least! I am so glad you guys are okay! At least it was your neighbors barn and not their home. 
Thankfully our creek has spread out a little wider, otherwise it would be out of the banks in the goat pen. I'm sure it is out of the banks back in the woods, but nothing affecting us directly yet. I know what you mean about having to detour, nothing during this crazy stuff but remember the 6 inches we got the first weekend in May last year? It made for some major detours for a while. My husband was working just a few miles away and had to take a long detour because of flooding. That was such a pain, so I can imagine it's worse for you  
My dad is in southwestern IN just north of Terre Haute, and they are having major flooding too, he lives up on a hill thankfully, but their creek has the corn fields looking like lakes!

I guess Gov. Beshear is going to hold a press conference about the weather situation. I guess severe weather is lagging behind the rain that just moved in about an hour ago. I haven't checked just yet, but heard that Tennessee is getting hit hard right now


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Storms - The sage continues 4/27 *

Many thoughts and prayers going out to those down south who are being devastated by these storms! RIP to all those who have lost their lives  
I saw some video footage of the tornado that hit Tuskaloosa, AL and OMG it's so very terrifying 

I hope everyone from TGS is okay!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't seen the news coverage yet but about to turn it on.  What is with all of this weather? Our local news said we are supposed to get thunderstorms sometime after midnight (they said maybe closer to 4-6 AM) with only isolated tornadoes. We've had heavy wind all day. From what I see on my live stream radar, it looks like we're only going to get a small bit of the tail end of the storm. The worst part seems to be slamming into the Atlanta area right now and what we'll be getting is edging across southern Alabama. We need the rain and I welcome the two days of cooler weather that are supposed to follow, but so thankful we wont be getting the heavy part of it. :sigh: Those poor people in Alabama, and I also feel for all of you in the Midwest that are getting flooded right now.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

The clouds are clearing! The river is starting to go down! The only injury from the tornado that passed over us and took out my neighbor's barn was a horse that was impaled with a stick. The horse is expected to make a full recovery. She had a stick imbedded about 2" deep in her neck. The barn was old and no longer in use. There were 4 houses within 100 yards so it was very fortunate it wasn't worse. There was a horse trailer that was blown onto a truck and both were totaled but that was the worst of it. My neighbor with the truck is angry, he just bought it and it had less than 10,000 miles on it. 

All said and done- We were very lucky. 3 tornados are reported to have touched down in our vicinity. It could have been much worse. I was watching the news last night and my heart goes out to all those who were not so fortunate. I count my blessings and am grateful. 

Going to spend the weekend fixing my roof and siding and be glad that is it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope your storms weren't too bad Aimee!

Jodie that is still terrible, but wow, lucky it wasn't worse, especially any damage to the houses! I'm glad to hear the horse will be okay!

Thankfully we never got any more bad weather here! It just rained and rained and rained until nighttime, and then I think it may not have rained over night!

THE SUN IS SHINING!!!! BUT it's also COLDER! 46 degrees at 8am! High of 62 today...heck I'll take that 

I'm heading over to the horse park now for the first day of the Rolex 3 day event. <Technically it's 4 days LOL>. Today and tomorrow is Dressage...I'm so glad the weather is nice, because last year it was lousy for Dressage days, even at the World Games! Looks like we'll have nice weather for the weekend too.

For those who are in the south, I hope you do post that you are okay! Thoughts and prayers continue to go that way!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

We are in Anniston Alabama and they went right over head. Ohatchee (our land) got hit bad. Our friend at 5W ranch got hit real bad. We are leaving early today to see if we can help. Don't know yet how many horses she may have lost. Please pray for her. Her name is Donna. You can goggle 5W underwater treadmill and see the wonderful work she does with horses. Sad,sad day.

Gina


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW! What an amazing lady at 5W Farm!! Just reading her Bio gave me chills! What an amazing character, lady, and business woman! A truly great role model for the modern woman!
My prayers are with her, and all of you down there as you recover from this terrible bout of storms. ray:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to 5W Farm. I hope all the horses are fine and everything else is fixable.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Our storms weren't too bad, considering what everyone else has been going through. I think the thunder woke me up at 5:30 this morning. The two counties to the East of us were in a tornado warning and it was heading east at 30 mph. The alarms hadn't gone off because somehow they were BOTH unplugged and the batteries had run down. Then our shelter hatch would not open. The bolt must have come loose on the inside latch, what nice timing. Are you kidding me? Loaded 5 kids into the SUV and drove West. Seems like the nasty front of the storm had already ripped through our area (that must have woken me up) so we got the priviledge of driving through it again with nice dime size hail. While driving, the tornado decided to dip to the South of us (Tallahassee), so we turned North and circled around back home. Seems we didn't need to even leave the house. :hair: Kids were late to school. What a rude way to wake up, but thankful. I don't know if any touched down in our area or not, but we got the "minor" tail end of the storm and not the heavy stuff that was blowing further North around Atlanta and heading for the Carolinas. Those poor people.  We just have some big limbs down in the pasture, no biggie.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Well....We went yesterday and saw first hand the damage done in Ohatchee. Donna's barn is smashed. 3 horses died inside and 2 more had to be put down due to injury's. It is a war zone. A member of our church lived in Webster's Chapel as well as a friend. Webster's Chapel is gone. Nothing left. My son helped in Ohatchee yesterday and watched as 2 children and an adult man's bodies where pulled from the water. My husband is with our church in Webster's Chapel helping with clean up. I'll be closing and going at lunch to help. It is heartbreaking. I have known Donna since I was a child. She is my aunt's best friend. She is having a very hard time. Just found out our friend Big was living on site and lost his home. I pray he didn't lose his stud colt. Awesome horse. I'll keep you posted on FB too.

FB: Kristinn Klug [email protected]
I posted a tribute you can see on there someone did for Alabama

Gina


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We finally have Internet after several days of it being up and down. We were untouched, but 3 tornadoes plowed right through our county. Houses smashed like toys, thousands of trees down, trails of junk wherever the tornadoes went. It's a mess. Only a few deaths in our county, but it's still sad. Remember God never makes mistakes. :hug: We have been helping all we can. The people are resilient. Houses can be rebuilt, trees replanted, and stuff replaced, but there will be a scar on the community for years to come.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so glad you are okay! wow, I couldn't imagine having 3 tornadoes plow through like that! I hope everyone can get their lives pieced back together soon, can't even imagine what it must be like 

We haven't had any more severe weather up this way, but flooding is a major problem right now. I hear western KY is getting hit very badly. Weatherbug is saying we've only had .13 of rain today, but it's totally wrong. I am guessing we've had 2-3 inches at the least since midnight. The creek is up higher than ever, it's flooded into the goat pen, mostly affecting the buck pen. They are in their shelters though, and it's not affecting those....but the water has no where to go and is once again soaking up into one side of the barn, so I have to keep putting bedding down... 
Looks like it's going to stop raining pretty soon though....

It'll be real 'interesting getting to town today, because I know the road I typically take will be flooded, I hope the other one isn't. We have to go get my SUV in the neighboring city when my husband gets up, plus my kids have a 4-H meeting tonight. And...I need to go to the grocery store now, as I haven't been in a while <too busy!>, and we are out of EVERYTHING.... time to finally put some food in this place...LOL


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Big Valley Arena Cowboy Church in Alexandria is providing supper Tuesday 3rd at 6pm. All are welcome even animals.  We are located behind Ron's BBQ on 144 headed toward Ashville.

MM, So glad to hear from you! Glad you are okay.

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How did the supper last night go? I hope it went well for everyone. 

It is COLD here today! OMG I am freezing! It's only 43 and almost 1pm. It's cloudy so that makes it feel even colder! Wind chill is 39! YUCK! they said it was going to be hazy until midday.....come on sun we NEED YOU!


----------

